# Funniest experiences in your life!



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

What are the funniest experiences in your life?

Mine is when my dog got drunk after finding an expired bottle of Bailey's Cream in the dustbin.(Bailey's Cream is an alcoholic drink that is sweet and creamy)

After she found the bottle of Bailey's Cream, she drank it in the middle of the day. We found her walking like a drunk person. She couldn't walk in a straight line. She soon staggered toward the garden and fell asleep upside down with her tongue hanging out from the side of her mouth under the sun!  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

oh uhh... lol ehm..

well one time on a school trip we(the guys) were all high(drunk to many breezers) and decided to prank the girls.

so with pillows and water guns we sneaked to there room while whispering the mission impossible theme.

so kicked the door open and shoot and smash like savagges and making animal noises.

but the girls wherent home. so we where like huh ######. and it turned out that the girls had the same idea and where in our room with pillows :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh uhh... lol ehm..well one time on a school trip we(the guys) were all high(drunk to many breezers) and decided to prank the girls.
> 
> so with pillows and water guns we sneaked to there room while whispering the mission impossible theme.
> 
> ...


AhAhAhHAhahhAaHhhahAhHAH! :lol:   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

and it was a funny moment when my friend managed to get stuck ina garbage can.. i dont know how he did that but it was soo funny XD


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well there was this one time, I kept on teasing my dog with his favourite tennis ball that he loved so much. He loved to bite it but always broke it. So we had to get him new ones every 2 weeks. Well i was teasing him near the pool and then he jumped at me in an attempt to get his beloved ball. Instead he ended up pushing me into the pool. He got his ball anyway because I tried to reach for something to hold onto when I fell in and I let go of the ball.


----------



## harryallard (Aug 18, 2008)

we were in the middle of a field and jack was boasting that his phone was invincible, so we decided to test its toughness with a good old game of phone keepy-uppy :lol: there were 4 of us kicking it to each other, and when it came to me i kicked it too hard by accident, it flew about twenty feet away and hit a wall, and it just fell to bits  (he fixed it in the end btw) we were all genuininly rofl-ing, well, apart from jack, whos face was like that ------&gt;


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

qsame with the teckel of the neighbours: i took his fave ball and put it in a fishing net i held the net high above him... jump little dog , jump! :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

There was this other time at camp. I woke up at three a.m. and I was very bored. We went to sleep at 12 after singing my best friend a birthday song. I took a piece of tissue and I made the tip of the tissue very sharp and pointy. I then poked my friend's nostril. It went very far inside. He then started to dig his nose very vigorously. I started laughing like mad but I had to contain myself as there were many other students and a teacher sleeping in that dorm. I gad to put both my hands on my mouth or I would have burst out into laughter. After a while, I woke him up and we started to do that to everybody in the dorm except the teacher. We did this to one guy like 5 times and then he woke and and started swearing like crazy at my friend and I. I did not go back to sleep after that but my friends did. The next day I had to do many forms of excersises after sleeping for only 3 hours. When I got home on the same day, I slept for 13-15 hours.


----------

